# Sewer repair in slop hole:



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

This was a mess. Should have been well pointed but we got it with a mud hog and excavator. Notice the high voltage wires with no conduit? nice huh?


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

PaulW said:


> This was a mess. Should have been well pointed but we got it with a mud hog and excavator. Notice the high voltage wires with no conduit? nice huh?


*Nice shoring too. *


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

No shoring that's scary, the high voltage cabeling adds a nice touch


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Florida Excavation Firm Involved In Fatal Trench Collapse



Florida Man Crushed In Trench Collapse


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

When a collapse occurs you can find yourself exposed to more liability than just OSHA fines....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Contractor spared jail in worker's death

Marcio Lira, 37, of 514 Woodside Ave., Bridgeport, entered a no-contest plea in Superior Court in Derby to a lesser count of criminally negligent homicide in the June 18, 2005, death of Admilson Vieira.

Lira had to pay a $500 fine, and his company still faces a civil lawsuit.

Vieira died while digging a trench for a retaining wall at a Bruce Drive home for Lira's company, Edwardo Osello Masonry and Painting of Monroe. Dirt and stone collapsed on Vieira as he stood inside the trench, burying him. His co-workers frantically tried to dig him out by exposing his head so he could breathe, but found him unconscious. They also tried unsuccessfully to pull him out with a rope.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

We had a city worker lose his head when they tried to dig him out of a collapse, with a backhoe. Sad thing is he was only buried up to the shoulders, probably 5 city workers leaning on shovels watching, who could have dug him out quickly. F-ing morons.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

People do not realize that a person's head can be exposed and yet with the rest of the body buried, the trapped person can suffocate. An instructor told us that in a class. It's because all the earth that surrounds the chest prevents the trapped person from inhaling. Sort of like having a boa constrictor suffocating its prey. 

So someone buried up to their shoulders can still suffocate to death.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I was told the same thing, it makes sense all that pressure against the chest would prevent the person from inhaling like u said


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

^^ A yard of earth weighs over 1500 pounds, so yes absolutely you will suffocate with all that weight and it will collapse lungs and break ribs as well. Sounds like a horrible way to die. 


Taken from the web: "a yard of dry dirt is defined for commercial purposes to weight 70-80 pounds per cubic foot, or 1890 to 2160 pounds, while a yard of mud is defined as weighing 2808 to 3024 pounds. "


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

This hole is in compliance to 
OSHA Technical Manual (OTM)
Section V: Chapter 2


The depth of this hole is three foot six inches at it's deepest point. Sides have a slope. Excavated soil is placed ten feet from hole. Pipe was elbowed up and backfilled to complete replacement. 

An Orange county code enforcement official was present as was the property chief engineer to witness the tie in before it was backfilled.

Paul


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Forgive me if Im wrong, it just looks like that guy in the pic is up to his head with a steep incline (less than 1.5 : 1) on type c soil. He and that backhoe boom must be really short.


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Your more than welcome to witness the next one if you like to be sure it is compliant.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Pressure exerted on a buried individual is the same as water. Goes by depth and not by how much the material weighs. Otherwise, kids at beaches everywhere would be suffocating their buried parents.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

PaulW said:


> Your more than welcome to witness the next one if you like to be sure it is compliant.


No, but thanks for the invite. I'm just throwing some peer pressure/ criticism at you for what appears to be an unsafe situation. I'd rather be wrong and look like a fool than be right and not at least say something. Like the 420 fools at CMC . :thumbsup:


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

I know.


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is another the lamp post dug into the 10" water main:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

PaulW said:


> Here is another the lamp post dug into the 10" water main:


Niceeeee, guess they never had a locate done when they installed the lights


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Holy crap your knelt down in the ditch?!?!

Where was OSHA on that!!

Lol


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Holy crap your knelt down in the ditch?!?!
> 
> Where was OSHA on that!!
> 
> Lol


OSHA would have our balls in a nice little nutcracker if we pulled a stunt like shown in the above pic with no shoring here in this Florida sand shiot is unpredictable and cave inns are a imminent threat.


----------

